# Budgie making strange noises



## Twerterus (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, I uploaded a video here of the issue: 




We have already taken her to the vet several times, and have tried antibiotics on her to no avail. The issue seems occur more at night, and has been getting worse over the last month or so. She had a similar episode last year which passed spontaneously but I am worried that she won't make it this time. Please note that there are NO avian vets available in our area.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The sounds your budgie is making do not sound as if she has a respiratory issue to me. 
To me, it sounds as if she is simply "squawking".

How long have you had this bird and what is her name?
Did you take her to an exotic pet veterinarian that has experience with small birds?
What type of diet are you feeding her?

I would strongly recommend you get her a different cage. Round cages are not recommended for budgies and can be rather stressful for them.
Rectangular cages provide "corners" where a budgie can feel safer than it can in a round cage.
A good size cage for a single budgie would be 
30" Long x 18" Wide x 18" High

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I agree with FaeryBee. Budgies make a huge range of noises and to me she seems simply that she's having fun making some squawking noises. It could be that she only makes the noise when she's comfortable and sleepy, like at night. 

We look forward to hearing more about her!

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided above to ensure you're staying up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. You've already been given great advice above regarding a cage for your girl by FaeryBee and I agree completely! :thumbsup: 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around! 

:wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I also think it sounds like your budgie is “making budgie sounds”. It sounds normal.


----------

